# A 20 Gal Sump Tank



## gtaclub (Sep 13, 2018)

It is as you see with a baffle and screen at the bottom, add your pump and media and away you go!!! I am open to offers. I can PM Pics


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi there. You'll probably have better luck with the sale if you post this in the buy/sell/trade forum on this site. You will also need to post a price. Best of luck with the sale. Take care.

FN


----------

